# 

## Sadysta

Postanowiłem podzielić się doświadczeniami związanymi z klejeniem styropianu klejami poliuretanowymi w piance. Sam stojąc przed wyborem odpowiedniego dla mnie kleju przetestowałem dziewięć z nich. Prezentowane spostrzeżenia są moimi prywatnymi, nie jestem związany z producentami klejów. Puszki zważyłem, wagę po wyczerpaniu podam w terminie późniejszym, cena średnia z kilku sklepów.



Tytan EOS – cena 29zł, waga 949g / waga puszki 166gInsta Stik DOW – cena 25zł, waga 1006g / waga puszki 265 gIllbruck PU 010 – cena 22zł, waga 982g / waga puszki 182 gPenosil Polystyrol Fix Foam – cena 20zł, waga 890g / waga puszki 206 gCeresit CT-84 – cena 35zł, waga 1058gDen Braven Montagefix-ST – cena 30zł, waga 948g / waga puszki 164 gUltima Professional – cena 19zł, waga 932g / waga puszki 195 gIzohan Styropuk – cena 22zł, waga 889gStyrpur – cena 18zł, waga 977g / waga puszki 197 g 

  Kleiłem do pustaka ceramicznego i klocków drewnianych. Najpierw chciałem sprawdzić z jaką siłą będzie można oderwać klejony styropian lecz szybko okazało się, że waga do 50kg nie wystarczy. Każdy klej trzymał mocniej. Efekty rozrywania, odrywania to dużo większa siła uzyskana przez podważenie krawędzi deseczek. Sześciu klejom udało się rozerwać styropian „200”.

Styropian użyty:


  Biały EPS 040 – zwykły na elewację producent nieznany
  Niebieski EPS 033 cs 200 Terra Aqua Paneltech
  XPS Prime 30 cs 300 Synthos


  Kostki 10x10cm przeszlifowane papierem ściernym i odpylone.

----------


## Sadysta

Materiały, które kleiłem



EPS 040 przecięty i następny rozerwany.



EPS 033 cs 200 Terra Aqua Paneltech - przecięty i rozerwany.

----------


## Sadysta

XPS Prime 30 cs 300 Synthos - przecięty i rozerwany

----------


## Sadysta

Fotografie przedstawiają w kolejności - klej minutę po naniesieniu, 24 godziny po naniesieniu, w przekroju, po rozerwaniu.

Tytan EOS – cena 29zł, waga 949g / waga puszki 166g

----------


## Sadysta

Insta Stik DOW – cena 25zł, waga 1006g / waga puszki 265 g

----------


## Sadysta

Illbruck PU 010 – cena 22zł, waga 982g / waga puszki 182 g

----------


## Sadysta

Penosil Polystyrol Fix Foam – cena 20zł, waga 890g / waga puszki 206 g

----------


## Sadysta

Ceresit CT-84 – cena 35zł, waga 1058g

----------


## Sadysta

Den Braven Montagefix-ST – cena 30zł, waga 948g / waga puszki 164 g

----------


## Sadysta

Ultima Professional – cena 19zł, waga 932g / waga puszki 195 g

----------


## Sadysta

Izohan Styropuk – cena 22zł, waga 889g

----------


## Sadysta

Styrpur – cena 18zł, waga 977g / waga puszki 197 g

----------


## Sadysta

*Wnioski ?*


Wszystkie kleje są niskoprężne to dobrze bo nie odsuwają zbyt płyty od ściany.Wszystkie są bardzo mocne, kilka z nich mocniejsze od struktury styropianu „200”Klejąc XPS trzeba go dobrze zmatowićIm bardziej porowata i nierówna powierzchnia tym lepiej trzyma (deska wygrywa)Który wybrać …? o nie Sami zdecydujcie.

Proszę o wasze opinie i wnioski. Pozdrawiam i mam nadzieje, że komuś się to przyda.

----------


## dozrc

Gdybyś jeszcze dorzucił do testowanych kleje dedykowane do XPS byłoby miodzio. Sam zastanawiałem się czy różnią się od tych elewacyjnych...

----------


## fotohobby

Dobra robota.
Mnie ciekawi jeszcze jak długi czas po aplikacji pianka przyrasta jeszcze na objętości. Bo od tego zależy, ile płyta zostanie odsunięta od klejonego podłoże po ustaniu docisku.
Czy możesz napisać jak długo po naniesieniu pianki klejone powierzchnie były dociskane ?.

----------


## stam222

No mnie się tez bardzo podoba Twoje podejście do zagadnienia- super, wielkie dzięki. Też pomyślałem o tym o co pytał przedmówca czyli jak długo dociskałeś i czy znacząco się rozprężał. Jaką ilość kleju pryskałeś na kostkę?

----------


## skrabi

super robota! fajnie by było jakbyś zrobił jeszcze jakąś próbkę na kleju mineralnym tak dla porównania

----------


## Sadysta

Dziękuję za zainteresowanie. Słowo test w tytule użyłem trochę na wyrost bo nie opisuję i nie oceniam wszystkich parametrów, jest to bardziej prezentacja klejów. Odpowiem zbiorowo myślę, że kleje dedykowane do XPS niczym się nie różnią od przeznaczonych do styropianu. Nie notowałem jak daleko odsunie się płyta po dociśnięciu. Wszystkie kleje miały znikome powiększenie objętości. Producenci zalecają aby po aplikacji odczekać przynajmniej 1 minutę, piana się rozpręży i dopiero przyklejamy styropian. Ja tak zrobiłem i jednorazowy docisk trwał około 3 sekundy. Klej aplikowałem po obrzeżu i znak x w środku. Klejów mineralnych (w proszku) nie testowałem przy tej okazji lecz z doświadczenia powiem, że są słabsze niż piankowe - można było oderwać styropian i został placek kleju na ścianie (moje doświadczenia). Jak z trwałością po latach - myślę, że bez dostępu niszczycielskiej siły UV będzie dobrze.

----------


## alberciq

Super teścik, do pełni szczęścia brakuje tylko ilości pianki w puszce, wiem że zważysz puszkę jak już będzie psuta, ale to nie wiele da, tu by się przydał test na długośc "ścieżki" zrobionej z puszki, ale to już dość drogi eksperyment...

----------


## firewall

Bardzo rzetelny test.
Czy mógłbyś to zrobić dla łączenia XPS - XPS tzn. jak wygląda wytrzymałość ich połączenia w zależności od rodzaju kleju?

----------


## sham4n

A mógłbyś sprawdzić jak wygląda sklejenie dwóch styropianów ze sobą?  :smile:  Rozważam opcję docieplenia w ten sposób (bez kołkowania) domu z kształtek styropianowych.

----------


## fotohobby

Ja przeprowadzałem próbę na Tytanie EOS dla XPS.
Kleiłem XPS Basfa do EPS 100 Hydrostyr Genderki. 
Przy próbie oderwania rozerwaniu ulegała struktura EPS.

----------


## stam222

> Ja przeprowadzałem próbę na Tytanie EOS dla XPS.
> Kleiłem XPS Basfa do EPS 100 Hydrostyr Genderki. 
> Przy próbie oderwania rozerwaniu ulegała struktura EPS.


Dzięki, to tez dość istotna informacja.

----------


## pniowek

Zabrakło mi tu firmy Soudal.

----------


## K160

> Styropur – cena 18zł, waga 977g


Czapki z głów za ten test! Podziwiam rzetelność i bardzo dziękuję, że się tym z nami podzieliłeś. Biorę najtańszą w teście "Styropur" i jestem spokojny o efekt. Na znanym portalu pseudoaukcyjnym jest po 17,5.

Uratowałeś moje zmęczone życiem mieszadło, oraz moje płuca od pyłu cementowego. Zamiast pyłu powdycham izocyjaniany  :wink:

----------


## fighter1983

Ja z gory przepraszam.... zaczne od tego: 
1 - gratulacje za wytrwalosc i chec stworzenia takiego testu (wiadomo, poniosles koszty, mnostwo czasu i zabawy)
2 - szkoda ze ludzie liste zyczen jeszcze do tego dorobili....

Ale ten test jest malo przydatny do czegokolwiek niestety.... nie jest wyznacznikiem w zasadzie niczego... oto dlaczego:
po 1 - przy takiej wielkosci probki styropianowej i powierzchni klejonej oraz opisanej przez Ciebie metody mamy pokrycie niemal 100% powierzchni styropianu co w naturalnych warunkach - nie wystapi (sfalszowanie wyniku)
po 2 - probki byly wykonywane w pozycji horyzontalnej co z kolei nie pokazuje zupelnie efektu splywu i przyczepnosci poczatkowej, a jednoczesnie ma wplyw na rozlozenie mokrej jeszcze piany pod styropianem (sfalszowanie wyniku) 
po 3 - wezmy pod uwage fakt, ze jest to odejscie od rozwiazan systemowych kadego z systemodawcow: tutaj jedynie pianka Henkla i TytanEos  wchodzi w sklad ich systemu docieplen
po 4 - nie znamy wyniku przyczepnosci (zmierzonego)
po 5 - nie znamy wydajnosci poszczegolnych pian
po 6 - aby taki test przy tak niewielkiej probce byl w miare "czysty" nalezaloby uzyc za kazdym razem innego pistoletu (fabrycznie nowego) lub idealnie wyczyscic uzywany (w tym pozbyc sie resztek czysciku z samego narzedzia) - resztki czysciku maja wplyw na sam produkt.

Napracowales sie chlopie.... to trzeba przyznac.... niestety - Twoje badanie nie wnosi absolutnie nic w kwestii tej gamy produktow.

----------


## luky007

dodam swoje 3 grosze bo też testowałem kleje w piance przed wyborem takiego na elewacje. Mnie dość mocno interesowała wydajność, test dokonałem na budynku garażu  :smile:  i płyty klejone obwodowo i dwa placki pianki na środku:
1) Instastik - 20 płyt z jednej pianki
2) EOS - 16 płyt z jednej pianki
3) Penosil - 12płyt z jednej pianki
4) Styrpur - 9 płyt z jednej pianki

może tu byc jakiś margines błędu bo nie da sie idealnie tak samo nałożyć pianki na wszystkie płyty. Czasem coś docinałem, czasem troche mocniej odkreciłem pistolet - wiadomo.

Na dom wybrałem ten Instastik bo najlepiej wypada to cenowo (25 zł vs 17zł styrpur) i najlepiej mi sie nim robiło bo bardzo szybko zastyga, prosze nie traktować tego jak reklame - wszystkie pozostałe rówineż są równie dobre.

W kwestii odpychania płyt od ściany moja pamieć co do kolejności jest inna, najbardziej odpycha EOS później mniej w kolejności: Styrpur, Instastik, Penosil. Już prawie nawet miałem zamawiać tego ostatniego bo był tańszy, ale Instastik szybciej mi schnął co przy pracy mi bardziej pasowało.

Wszystkie trzymają jak jasna cholera  :smile:  i coś tam o systemodawcach można sobie darować - jak sie robi samemu i nie płaci ekipie bo tak naprawde o koszt tu chodzi. Kołkowanie po piance uważam za bezsens (do tych 4m, a u siebie nie kołkowałem nawet sufitu przy wejściu) - to wył. moje zdanie i niech każdy zrobi jak uważa.

----------


## K160

> ...
> 4) Styrpur - 9 płyt z jednej pianki
> ....


Nie no żartujesz !! Ja właśnie miałem kupować 2 kartony tego towaru, a tu takie jaja. Jesteś pewien, że puszka była ciepła, nowa, zużyta do końca, no po prostu jesteś pewien względnej obiektywności swojego testu?

----------


## luky007

poszukaj na internecie instrukcji do styrpur'a - moge sie mylić bo nie pamietam ale widzialem gdzies jakas ulotke - producent chyba deklaruje 5-6mkw (czyli ok. 10 płyt). Widzialem tez gdzies na internecie przy ktoryms kleju jak kupowalem tabelke wydajności i w nia nie wierzylem wiec sprawdziłem sam . 

ps.
Kup sobie na poczatek karton i wymieszaj 3 kleje - zobaczysz ktorym bedzie ci sie najlepiej robilo, reszte dokupisz juz tego wybranego  :wink: 

ps2.
niczego nie jestem pewien, test nie był w laboratoryjnych warunkach  :wink: , kleiłem w roznych porach dnia, pianki wypsikane do samego konca - natomiast roznice w wydajnosci miedzy niektorymi piankami wedlug mnie sa znaczące

----------


## K160

To może klej Neostick, rzekomo produkowany przez Neotherm? Niestety nie ma o nim słowa na stronie producenta, a w sieci tez ciężko coś znaleźć, poza linkami do auckji, gdzie sprzedawcy deklarują, że ma wydajność do 15m2 , i że można nim pracować do -5C. Ta praca w ujemnej temperaturze to musi być dobry znak.
....
Mniejsza o to, właśnie go kupiłem i przekonam się na własnej skórze, jak będzie do bani to dam znać, żeby Was ostrzec.

487,20 za 24szt.

----------


## luky007

ja dałem coś 100zł wiecej za swój (tez 24 sztuki), daj znać - jestem ciekaw twoich wyników. Z pianką jest ten wypas ze majac ją w ręce - bedziesz sobie na bieżaco mógł wszelkie małe szparki zalepić, mam wrazenie ze ocieplenie wychodzi dużo szczelniej, generalnie do kleju nie wróce  :wink: . 

ps.
podstawa do dobry pistolet! Te dobre zaczynaja sie od ok. 70zł wzwyż.

----------


## Kendra

dzięki że Ci sie chciało zrobić test i go opublikować  :smile:

----------


## K160

Dotarła do mnie paczka z klejem Neotherm Neostick, reklamowanym na Allegro, że jakoby ma wydajność do 15m2.

Jak zwykle w życiu bywa, na opakowaniu jest jak byk "wydajność do 8m2 w systemach BSO".
Producentem nie jest "Neotherm" , a polski producent chemii RYTM TRADE Tychy.
Waży 903g , więc niewiele ;-(

Na razie tyle wrażeń, zobaczymy jak wypadnie w testach-zdam relację.

----------


## fighter1983

K160 i inni uzytkownicy tego typu pianek - wprawdzie jest cieplo teraz.... ale wrzucenie na 15 min tych puszek przed aplikacja do wiadra z ciepla woda (30-40stopni) znaczaco zwieksza wydajnosc  :smile:

----------


## luky007

potwierdzam - w upały a były takie w sierpniu... dużo mniej pianki sie zużywało.

----------


## piastun

> Dotarła do mnie paczka z klejem Neotherm Neostick, reklamowanym na Allegro, że jakoby ma wydajność do 15m2.


Co prawda miałem do testów tylko jedną puszkę ale przy normalnym nakładaniu nie dało się przykleić więcej jak 8m2 czyli tyle samo co EOS, którego używałem.
*Panowie WAŻNA sprawa* kupując na aukcjach i w sklepie patrzcie na datę produkcji!! Ja w maju kupiłem jeden karton i okazało się, że miałem jeszcze niecałe 20-30dni ważności. Kleiło sie to ale niektóre puszki dawały piankę która słabo pęczniała. Problem ten występował tylko przy kilku puszkach ale tylko w tej partii, która miała bliski termin przydatności. Kolejne partie już z rocznym zapasem nie miały takich problemów. Więc kupujemy z głową. Ps ja używałem EOS i było całkiem całkiem b0 w sumie prawie 400m2 ścian przeleciałem. Tylko w trakcie upałów  EOS dziwnie się mazał i nie chciał pęcznieć ale to logiczne bo przekraczałem temperaturę stosowania.

pzdr

----------


## K160

Neostick Neotherm w pierwszych testach udało się przykleić 22 płyty, ale muszę nadmienić, że 1/7 pianki mi wybuchła na twarz i ubranie ze względu na zerwany gwint w pistolecie - odpadła "lufa". Mało przyjemna sytuacja.

Jakie macie patenty na pracę z pistoletem do pianki, czyścicie za każdym razem, zostawiacie do wyschnięcia, zostawiacie pod ciśnieniem?  Ze swoich skromnych doświadczeń (docieplałem poddasze styropianem na piankę) mogę powiedzieć, że wolę piankę z wężykiem. W wężyk wpycham dyfuzor-perlator pochodzący z drogiej pianki i mam najtańszą o wydajności najdroższej. Nie ma mycia cudowania, zużywam i wywalam. Myślę, że pianka za 11zł niskoprężna przykleja styropian tak samo dobrze jak ta dedykowana do styropianu po 23zł.

Co do pistoletu, to im mniej o niego dbam, tym lepiej pracuje. Czyścik powodował powstawanie takich zbitych, diabelnie twardych glutów, których za cholerę nie mogłem później usunąć. Czyścik Soudala. Teraz zostawiam pistolet z pianką, odkręcam starą i od razu pakuje nową, bez skrobania i czyszczenia.

----------


## adamfcb

K160 masz jakies fotki z ocieplania poddasza styropianem? Mozesz cos na ten temat napisac? Moze byc na PW

----------


## piastun

[QUOTE=K160;6103663]

Jakie macie patenty na pracę z pistoletem do pianki, czyścicie za każdym razem, zostawiacie do wyschnięcia, zostawiacie pod ciśnieniem?  /QUOTE]
Moj pistolet zawsze zostawał pod cisnieniem i nawet po 2tyg nie było, żadnego problemu z pianką. Ja czyszczę tylko ten metalowy szpikulec tam gdzie pianka wypływa i to jak sobie przyschnie.




> Teraz zostawiam pistolet z pianką, odkręcam starą i od razu pakuje nową, bez skrobania i czyszczenia.


jak już pisałem, ja przez 3-4miesiące walczyłem ze swoją elewacją i moje pistolety ( w sumie miałem 3  :smile:  ale 2 spadły na glebe z 5-6metrów i już nie działają) nie widziąły na oczy żadnego czyścicka. Po skończeniu pianki wkręcam nową i jazda  :smile:

----------


## luky007

> Neostick Neotherm w pierwszych testach udało się przykleić 22 płyty, ale muszę nadmienić, że 1/7 pianki mi wybuchła na twarz i ubranie ze względu na zerwany gwint w pistolecie - odpadła "lufa". Mało przyjemna sytuacja.
> 
> Jakie macie patenty na pracę z pistoletem do pianki, czyścicie za każdym razem, zostawiacie do wyschnięcia, zostawiacie pod ciśnieniem?  Ze swoich skromnych doświadczeń (docieplałem poddasze styropianem na piankę) mogę powiedzieć, że wolę piankę z wężykiem. W wężyk wpycham dyfuzor-perlator pochodzący z drogiej pianki i mam najtańszą o wydajności najdroższej. Nie ma mycia cudowania, zużywam i wywalam. Myślę, że pianka za 11zł niskoprężna przykleja styropian tak samo dobrze jak ta dedykowana do styropianu po 23zł.
> 
> Co do pistoletu, to im mniej o niego dbam, tym lepiej pracuje. Czyścik powodował powstawanie takich zbitych, diabelnie twardych glutów, których za cholerę nie mogłem później usunąć. Czyścik Soudala. Teraz zostawiam pistolet z pianką, odkręcam starą i od razu pakuje nową, bez skrobania i czyszczenia.


hehe z kąd ja to znam, widze że zaczeliśmy podobnie. Co do twoich pytań: o myciu pistoletu czyścikiem, lub rozbieraniu pistoletu zapomnij - zostawiasz puszke na jak dlugo chcesz, chcesz zaczac robote to obskobujesz koncowke pistoletu i kleisz. Końcówke pistoletu co jakiś czas podczas pracy czyścisz szmatą i obskrobujesz twardym nożem. Kupiłem też 12 neosticków bo mnei zaciekawiłeś (nie widzialem tego kleju wczesniej) bo robie teraz podbitke osb+styropian, wydajności jeszcze nie moge porównać, ale dziwi mnie że taki gęsty glut wylatuje, a nie pulchna piana, może to bedzie miało zalety (odpychanie) a może wady -czas pokaże.

----------


## K160

Normalnie zaspamuje na amen ten wątek, ale przecież to wszystko w imię dobra ogólnego  :wink: 

Ogłaszam wszem i wobec, że mimo początkowych wątpliwości Neotherm Neostick za 20,30 jest niezły. Przy niewysokiej temp. , lekko ocieplona puszka wystarcza na 28płyt, i to przy pianowaniu dodatkowo wszystkich krawędzi styku bocznego. 

Co do parametrów klejenia ciężko mi się wypowiadać, wszystko się trzyma, pianka lekko się rozpręża, dlatego mam potrzebę podpierania płyt przez pierwsze kilka minut.
Robi się szybko, łatwo i przyjemnie. 

Co zaś do ocieplenia poddasza styropianem, to udzielałem się już w kilku wątkach na ten temat, więc tutaj krótko. Jestem z tego rozwiązania bardzo zadowolony. 10cm między krokwie na zwykłą pianę, a później 8 od środka po całości  też na pianę. Na to siatka i klej. Później cienki tynk, gładź, a ja dałem po taniości drugą warstwę kleju, a na to grunt i farba.
Jest to rozwiązanie tanie, szybkie i nic nie pęka. Raz miałem okres, że szczelinę pod deskowaniem weszła ryjówka i hałasowała. W wełnie bym jej totalnie nie słyszał, a na styro od razu słychać, że się coś tam dzieje. Na dachu mam gont, więc nie ma hałasu deszczu. Zdjęcia tutaj: https://picasaweb.google.com/kalenda...eat=directlink Nie ma na nich docelowego wyglądu i dużo się zmieniło, bo tynk gliniany się nie sprawdził i był skuwany. Jest też początek własnoręcznej budowy dużego domu i aktualne ocieplanie.

----------


## Sadysta

> Normalnie zaspamuje na amen ten wątek, ale przecież to wszystko w imię dobra ogólnego 
> 
> Ogłaszam wszem i wobec, że mimo początkowych wątpliwości Neotherm Neostick za 20,30 jest niezły. Przy niewysokiej temp. , lekko ocieplona puszka wystarcza na 28płyt, i to przy pianowaniu dodatkowo wszystkich krawędzi styku bocznego. 
> 
> Co do parametrów klejenia ciężko mi się wypowiadać, wszystko się trzyma, pianka lekko się rozpręża, dlatego mam potrzebę podpierania płyt przez pierwsze kilka minut.
> Robi się szybko, łatwo i przyjemnie. 
> 
> Co zaś do ocieplenia poddasza styropianem, to udzielałem się już w kilku wątkach na ten temat, więc tutaj krótko. Jestem z tego rozwiązania bardzo zadowolony. 10cm między krokwie na zwykłą pianę, a później 8 od środka po całości  też na pianę. Na to siatka i klej. Później cienki tynk, gładź, a ja dałem po taniości drugą warstwę kleju, a na to grunt i farba.
> Jest to rozwiązanie tanie, szybkie i nic nie pęka. Raz miałem okres, że szczelinę pod deskowaniem weszła ryjówka i hałasowała. W wełnie bym jej totalnie nie słyszał, a na styro od razu słychać, że się coś tam dzieje. Na dachu mam gont, więc nie ma hałasu deszczu. Zdjęcia tutaj: https://picasaweb.google.com/kalendarza/DoPokazywania?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCPC1gb3o_Mm  02wE&feat=directlink Nie ma na nich docelowego wyglądu i dużo się zmieniło, bo tynk gliniany się nie sprawdził i był skuwany. Jest też początek własnoręcznej budowy dużego domu i aktualne ocieplanie.


Bez obaw, to co piszesz jak i inni to świetne uzupełnienie tematu. Dodałem wagę puszek po zużyciu pianek. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mic81

Podbije wątek bo potrzebuje porady, zakupiłem kształtki styropianowe na ściany nośne (izodom2000) ale planuje je docieplić 10 cm styropianem grafitowym  - jaka do tego celu zakupić klej w piance (vat do końca roku więc chodź troszkę go urwę) .

----------


## fotohobby

Tytan jest ok, InstaStick moim subiektywnym lepszym nawet lepszy.

----------


## mic81

mam w ciekawej cenie Illbruck PU010 albo Neostick  - InstaStick około 4 zł drożej na puszcze by wyszło a pewnie z 50 ich zamówię wiec 200 pln

edit 28-12-2013

 Illbruck PU010 zakupiony

----------


## szwedii

Siema, w przyszłym roku biorę się na wiosnę za ocieplenie swojej stodoły, chcę to zrobić na piankę, powiedzcie tak z własnego doświadczenia jakie nierówności ściany wchodzą w grę. Odchyłki liczone w mm nie wiem np. do 3-5mm nie więcej po przyłożeniu długiej łaty. Jak to było u Was. Pozdro

----------


## EWBUD

3-5 mm jest ok.
Większe odchyłki raczej dyskwalifikują piankę.

----------


## slawekk1980`

Też poważnie zastanawiałem się nad klejeniem styro na piankę tylko jakoś nie daje mi spokoju to że ten klej poliuretanowy z czasem może się utlenić i co wtedy. Jest to stosunkowo nowe rozwiązanie i nie wiadomo co będzie  powiedzmy po 10-15 latach. Zastanawiające jest też że żaden z producentów pomimo tego że chwali się przyczepnością dużo lepsza od standardowych klejów wymaga kołkowania. Chyba zostanę przy Atlasie Stopter K20 albo Weberze.

----------


## rwojtek

A dlaczego nikt nie ma takich dylematów jak Ty przy montowaniu okien i drzwi?

----------


## fotohobby

> Też poważnie zastanawiałem się nad klejeniem styro na piankę tylko jakoś nie daje mi spokoju to że ten klej poliuretanowy z czasem może się utlenić i co wtedy. Jest to stosunkowo nowe rozwiązanie i nie wiadomo co będzie  powiedzmy po 10-15 latach. Zastanawiające jest też że żaden z producentów pomimo tego że chwali się przyczepnością dużo lepsza od standardowych klejów wymaga kołkowania. Chyba zostanę przy Atlasie Stopter K20 albo Weberze.


Biorąc pod uwagę stabilne warunki, w jakich "pracuje" klej poliuretanowy, czyli brak większych wahań temperatury, brak dostępu promieni UV, to raczej nie ma się o co obawiać.
To już wokół okien warunki dla pianki są gorsze.
U mnie ściany z silikatu mają tak niewielkie odchyłki, że nawet tynkarze przyjęli mniejsze zużycie na m2, zamawiając tynk gipsowy. Styropian będę kupował w marcu/kwietniu i ma nadzieję, że płyty będą proste i że w efekcie tego praca pójdzie sprawnie i szybko.

----------


## Sadysta

Niedługo będę kładł styropian, a tu nikt nie zagląda, nie dodaje swoich testów i doświadczeń z klejenia izolacji. Proszę podzielić się doświadczeniami, tymi dobrymi i tymi złymi. Zapraszam.

----------


## firewall

Kleiłem na Illbruck PU030 - porządny,wydajny choć w paczce(12szt) znalazłem 2 puszki o mniejszej wadze.
Uwaga dla estetów: pięknie współgra kolorystycznie z styrodurem c basfa. :yes: 
Tytan eos fundamenty też może być.

----------


## fotohobby

@sadysta: 
A Ty ku któremu się skłaniasz ? Ja ku Dow InstaStik, badż Tytan EOS fundamenty (szary).

----------


## Sadysta

> @sadysta: 
> A Ty ku któremu się skłaniasz ? Ja ku Dow InstaStik, badż Tytan EOS fundamenty (szary).


Na dzisiaj Ceresit CT-84, bo mam dobrą cenę. Co wybiorę zobaczymy większość jest dobra Twój wybór także popieram. Będzie decydować cena i sprawdzony producent.

----------


## zeglugawielka

najlepiej używać kleju producenta styropianu,  który będzie wykorzystany do ocieplenia

----------


## Łosiu

Czesc

Czy ktoś "mieszał" kleje? Przymierzam się do klejenia, ciągle waham się jednak  między klasycznym klejem a pianką.
Pianka
+szybko
+czysto
-ścianu muszą być równiutke

Klej std
+ściany mogą mieć większe nierówności
+większe możliwości ustawianie płyty
-większy wpływ pogody na klejenie (szybkość schnięcia, wiadomo, woda..)
-samemu się ustala konsystencje, czyli kolejna szansa na błąd,
-trzeba wymieszać wiaderko, nie wiem czy moja Celma wytrzyma. No i wnieść to na rusztowanie, wbrew pozorom to istotne jak się robi całkiem samemu

Myślałem nad zrobieniem mixa, czyli warkocz dookoła z pianki + placki z kleju.
-jednak trzeba mieszać, ale ZNACZĄCO mniej,
+ większe możliwości ustawiania płyty za pomocą docisku placów, co przy większych odchyłkach ścian może być pomocne.

----------


## Ekspert Domu Modelow

> Czesc
> 
> Czy ktoś "mieszał" kleje? Przymierzam się do klejenia, ciągle waham się jednak  między klasycznym klejem a pianką.


Mieliśmy okazję uczestniczyć w testach realizacji ocieplenia gdzie była również porównywana standardowa zaprawa i piano-klej tytan.Odnosząc się do cech wymienionych przez Ciebie warto jeszcze w przypadku piano-kleju tytan dodać możliwość pracy w niższych temperaturach oraz lepsze właściwości wiążące co jest istotne zwłaszcza w przypadku takich materiałów jak styropian grafitowy. Oczywiście nie bez znaczenia jest również szybszy proces wiązania, który pozwala w tym samym dniu przejść do kolejnych etapów pracy.
Piano-klej nie wymaga wyjątkowo równiutkich ścian jednak w przypadku znaczących krzywizn możemy zapomnieć o korygowaniu płaszczyzn na piano-kleju.
Co się tyczy łączenia dwóch technik to faktycznie spotkaliśmy się z ekipami, które stosują takie rozwiązanie. Zwykle jest to podyktowane wygodą. W przypadku piano-kleju łatwiej się pracuje kiedy po nałożeniu odczekamy chwilę przed przyklejeniem płyty. Jeżeli nakładali kilka placków zaprawy to ułatwiało im to szybszy montaż płyt.

----------


## kamilb1987b

według mnie nie ma sensu mieszać pianki z klejem. nie po to się kupuje pianę aby babrać się z klejem w wiaderku. to jest całkiem bezsensu.
mam pytanie o samo klejenie na piankę na mur z silki. czy trzeba jakoś specjalnie zwilżyć mur przed klejeniem? bo tak się robi przy montażu okien a po kilku minutach można jeszcze spsikać piankę zraszaczem aby szybciej wiązała.

----------


## K160

Możesz zwilżać, na bank nie zaszkodzi. Ważne, żeby mur nie był zapylony. Spryskiwacz typu Kwazar, psik na ścianę, psik na płytę, nałożyć sznur piany, odłożyć płytę na minutę, w tym czasie psikasz następną, a po tym doklejasz do ściany tę pierwszą - piana nabierze objętości i lepkości. Po 3 płytach sprawdzasz tę pierwszą, korygujesz i dalej. Piękna robota. Ja dodatkowo nakładałem cienko pianę na krawędzie już przyklejonych płyt w miejscu doklejania aktualnej.

----------


## EWBUD

> Możesz zwilżać, na bank nie zaszkodzi. Ważne, żeby mur nie był zapylony. Spryskiwacz typu Kwazar, psik na ścianę, psik na płytę, nałożyć sznur piany, odłożyć płytę na minutę, w tym czasie psikasz następną, a po tym doklejasz do ściany tę pierwszą - piana nabierze objętości i lepkości. Po 3 płytach sprawdzasz tę pierwszą, korygujesz i dalej. Piękna robota. Ja dodatkowo nakładałem cienko pianę na krawędzie już przyklejonych płyt w miejscu doklejania aktualnej.


Z tym odkładaniem to nie wszyscy producenci tak zalecają....

----------


## K160

Ja robiłem klejem Neostick, którego polecam bo tani i wydajny, na własnej skórze się przekonałem, że lepiej odkładać, bo po dociśnięciu piana nie traci objętości. Zrób test sam się przekonasz.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Możesz zwilżać, na bank nie zaszkodzi. Ważne, żeby mur nie był zapylony. Spryskiwacz typu Kwazar, psik na ścianę, psik na płytę, nałożyć sznur piany, odłożyć płytę na minutę, w tym czasie psikasz następną, a po tym doklejasz do ściany tę pierwszą - piana nabierze objętości i lepkości. Po 3 płytach sprawdzasz tę pierwszą, korygujesz i dalej. Piękna robota. Ja dodatkowo nakładałem cienko pianę na krawędzie już przyklejonych płyt w miejscu doklejania aktualnej.


z tym klejeniem na krawędzi to na pewno dobry pomysł? nie lepiej przykleić a szczeliny wypełnić pianką o lambdzie zbliżonej do styropianu aby niwelować mostki liniowe na styku płyt? bo klej w pianie pewnie lambdy nie ma powalającej. 
ważniejsze z zwilżaniem jest to czy to coś daje czy nie? czy przez to lepiej będzie wiązać, szybciej? mocniej? czy piana jest na tyle dobra że szkoda czasu na zwilżanie?

----------


## ZygmuntRolicz

Na opakowaniu kleju do styropianu jest napisane żeby stosować na suche podłoże.  Natomiast montaż drzwi i okien , należy zwilżyć powierzchnię.

----------


## fotohobby

> z tym klejeniem na krawędzi to na pewno dobry pomysł? nie lepiej przykleić a szczeliny wypełnić pianką o lambdzie zbliżonej do styropianu aby niwelować mostki liniowe na styku płyt? bo klej w pianie pewnie lambdy nie ma powalającej. 
> ważniejsze z zwilżaniem jest to czy to coś daje czy nie? czy przez to lepiej będzie wiązać, szybciej? mocniej? czy piana jest na tyle dobra że szkoda czasu na zwilżanie?


Przecież klej ma praktycznie taką samą lambdę, jak pianka montażowa. 
Zwilżac warto wtedy, kiedy jest suchy mur i malo wilgoci w powietrzu. Wtedy wiaże trochę szybciej.

----------


## kamilb1987b

> Przecież klej ma praktycznie taką samą lambdę, jak pianka montażowa. 
> Zwilżac warto wtedy, kiedy jest suchy mur i malo wilgoci w powietrzu. Wtedy wiaże trochę szybciej.


ale są pianki co mają lambdę zbliżoną do grafitowego styro a kleje piankowe chyba nie można kupić w różnym rodzaju lambdy.

----------


## piotrjustyna

Witam, szykuję sie powoli do ocieplania domu jednorodzinnego wykonanego z bloczków betonu komórkowego. Wybrałem styropian grafitowy 20cm. Jako że ocieplenie chce wykonać w własnym zakresie(ocieplenie domu przez firme kosztuje krocie) to równiez skłaniam sie do pian. Przeglądając fora, czytając opinie skłaniam się do 3 pian:
- tytan eos(bardzo popularny, jednak często jako minus podawany jest problem że piana odpycha styropian, że długo trzeba czekać na "chwycenie styro"
- ceresit ct84 (mniej popularny, jednak na pewno plusem jest kompletny system ociepleniowy i raczej pozytywne opinie)
- insta stik (tutaj tez pozytywy, jednak brak kompletnego systemu)

Zastanawiam sie którą pianę wybrać. Może ktoś ocieplał dom tymi pianami i może dać jakiś komentarz, ponieważ wątki ostatnie są z zeszłego roku.

----------


## drapek

co do rynku i występowania klejów do styropianu w pianie to są jeszcze:
boramax
neostick
termo-organika kps
illbruck pu010

Pracowałem jak na razie boramax'em i tytanem eos - eos faktycznie bardziej odpychał płyty. Boramax po dociśnięciu płyty praktycznie już jej nie odpycha - może 1 czy 2 mm. Kleiłem styropian grafitowy na piwnicy.
... ale również zastanawiam się nad wybraniem kleju w pianie do całości ocieplenia (też mam około 200m2).
Mocno zastanawiam się nad insta-stik bo wyczytałem że ma większą wydajność, choć cena neostick jest bardzo interesująca i chętnie bym poznał opinie o nim.

----------


## Miszcz Jaszczonb

Witam,

Mam zamiar sam wykonać ocieplenie domu. Do klejenia chciałbym użyć właśnie pianki do styropianu, zaoszczędziłoby mnie to wiele wysiłku i czasu w porównaniu z tradycyjnym klejeniem, który klej jest polecany i ma najlepszy stosunek cena/jkość? Znalazłem wiele pozytywnych opinii kleju Insta Stik. Poza tym, jaki pistolet polecacie, który zwiększy wydajność, czy pistolet Tytan Standard Max będzie dobry?

----------


## Miszcz Jaszczonb

up

----------


## grend

Interesujaco w teście wypadł Styropuk - marka zupełnie nieznana. Ktoś ma doświadczenia z tym produktem ???

----------


## drapek

podbijam temat  :smile:  zawsze na 1 stronie ma większe powodzenie. Teraz okres w którym ocieplenia cieszą się większym zainteresowaniem, więc może ktoś wniesie coś ciekawego w temacie.
Może ktoś miał do czynienia z klejem w pianie Knauf Therm EXPERT? styro mam knaufa więc może by kleić tym samym producentem?!

----------


## MiruK

Czy przy klejeniu styropianu pianą też powinno się wcześniej gruntować ścianę z pustaka komórkowego ? Zamierzam zastosować klej NEOTHERM NEOSTICK , zastanawiam się też czy kołkować, wysokość fasady jakieś 3,6m

----------


## Termo Organika

Oczywiście polecam nasze firmowe kleje, najlepiej stosować je z naszym markowym styropianem w kompletnym systemie ociepleń :smile: 
https://termoorganika.pl/kleje

----------


## Balto

TO: a ja się śmieję bo gros klejów ma bardzo podobny skład : cement w zależności od klasy ca. do 25%, do tego wypełniacz - są różne różniste od piasków kwarcowych po mączki wapienne, do tego plastyfikator (tu dużo powie ile wody na worek), napowietrzacz / środek eliminujący twardość wody - zwykle dający taką ładną ciągliwość (tutaj o jego ilości powie ograniczenie w obrotach mieszarki) czasem sztukowane metylocelulozą - by się ładnie kleiło do styropianu. Rodzaj i jakość chemii wymusza jej ilość i zachowanie kleju...

----------


## ZenonB

A ja ostatnio przetestowałem tytana 60, rzeczywiście już po minucie chwyta, kleiłym XPS bez jakiegokolwiek gruntowania ściany, trzyma elegancko.

----------


## ghoul00

Nie ma kleju tytan 60, jest tytan 60 sekund  :tongue:  ale co fakt, to fakt, dobra piana, choć na razie użyłem ze dwa razy, bo od niedawna mam.

----------


## email9

Mam postawiony dom z betonu komórkowego teraz będę ocieplać, prawdopodobnie będę kleić na piankę, czy należy przed tym zagruntować ściany?

----------


## fotohobby

Tak, BK lubi się sypać.

----------


## gorbag

Lepiej zagruntuj, nawet dla własnego spokoju, bo później nie ma tego jak poprawić.
Obleciałem cały dom opryskiwaczem ogrodniczym, szybko poszło.

----------


## email9

Tak przypuszczałem że lepiej zagruntować. Też myślałem żeby to zrobić opryskiwaczem niż machać pędzlem albo wałkiem.
Powiedzcie jeszcze czy grunt ceresit CT 17 będzie dobry czy lepiej coś innego?

----------


## drapek

ja BK gruntowałem pędzlem i taką metodę polecam - przy tej metodzie duża część pyłów/piasków z BK zostaje zmieciona ze ściany a część zostaje na dnie wiaderka z gruntem  :wink: 
U siebie styropian kleiłem na piankę insta-stik. Dla pewności zakołkowałem termodyblem.

----------


## cactus

Czy ktoś z was kleił styropian klejem w piance do porothermu. Nie musze pisać że ściany są dośc krzywe bo jakoś pustaków była taka sobie, no i te ogromne fugi poziome... Czy to o ogóle wykonalne takim klejem? czy lepeij zapomnieć i robić tradycyjnie cementowym? Boje się że pojdzie mi z 50 puszek na takie nierówne ściany :/

----------


## szkutnik

Mam pytanie,:
 Przyklejałem styropian na ścianę 10 m długą i niestety nie pomyślałem żeby sobie sznurek rozciągnąć (kontrolowałem płaszczyznę długą poziomicą) i niestety ściana była krzywa i na środku mam wgłębienie ok 1,5 cm.(tzn stopniowo to schodzi do 1,5cm różnicy i spowrotem na 0) Co robić? Czy będzie to widoczne? Teoretycznie mogę zetrzeć trochę boki ale myślę że max ,5cm, a i tak wpiz..u roboty by z tym było. Może troszkę klejem na siatce nadgonić, ale ile mogę dać kleju maxymlnie?
Proszę o poradę

----------


## radbar

Sezon nowy się zaczął więc i ja zapytam. Ocieplać będę sam. Niestety murarze przy zalewaniu wieńców nie dopatrzyli że deski tu i ówdzie wypchało, odchyłki nie są duże może max 1cm, dziś przejdę z poziomicą to popatrzę dokładnie. Pytanie. przy jakich max odchyłkach na pianę, a przy jakich na tradycyjny klej? Nie ukrywam że pianą będzie wygodniej i nie trzeba będzie latać po rusztowaniu co raz po wiadro kleju. Kołki mam więc będę kołkował.

----------


## karster

Wg mnie piana nawet 2 cm złapie ale pójdzie jej dużo a i tak będzie tak sobie się trzymało. Ocieplałem fundamenty pianą, były miejsca na 1cm i spokojnie trzymało.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## radbar

ok, dzięki. klej w pianie i zwykły kupione, po świętach zobaczę czym wygodniej.

----------


## Julius

> Też poważnie zastanawiałem się nad klejeniem styro na piankę tylko jakoś nie daje mi spokoju to że ten klej poliuretanowy z czasem może się utlenić i co wtedy. Jest to stosunkowo nowe rozwiązanie i nie wiadomo co będzie  powiedzmy po 10-15 latach. Zastanawiające jest też że żaden z producentów pomimo tego że chwali się przyczepnością dużo lepsza od standardowych klejów wymaga kołkowania.


Z tego co wiem, to jeden z producentów ma w swoim systemie rozwiązanie polegające na jednoczesnym użyciu kleju poliuretanowego i zaprawy klejowej.
http://skala.com.pl/files/component_...na-skala-s.pdf

----------


## radbar

ok, pierwsze koty za płoty. Garaż okleiłem, ok 70m2. Przerobiłem kleje w piance od 5 producentów. Wszystkie na wietrze są do kitu. Wszystkie trzeba poprawić bo każdy mniej lub więcej rośnie.
Styrpur, najtańszy w stawce, moim zdaniem niczym nie ustępuje Neostik, wydajność podobna, "puchnięcie" podobne. Insta Stik, wg mnie pośrodku stawki, pod względem wydajności, moim zdaniem za drogi. Potem Koelner czy jakoś tak, wg mnie ok, podobny do ostatniego w kolejności Tytana. Na koniec poszedł Tytan Eos, cenowo pośrodku, w promocji ok 23zł. Wydajność chyba najlepsza, "puchnięcie" podobne jak u pozostałych. Kleiłem na koniec dnia ostatnią warstwę, dobiłem i pojechałem do domu. Na drugi dzien się zdziwiłem. płyty poodstawały. Całe szczęście w nieszczęściu to to, że  tam pójdzie podbitka i nic nie będzie widać, byłoby sporo szlifowania.
Wnioski? Dom zacząłem i dokończę normalnym cementowym, kładę płytę ustawiam i zapominam. Nie wracam i nie dobijam co jakiś czas.. Mam dość notorycznej walki z wiatrem zwiewaniem i odstawaniem płyt, nie mam czasu czekać na pogodę.
W piance? użyję może 60sekund przy lukarnach i nadprożach bo szybko wiąże, i tyle mogę poczekać.

----------


## karster

> Wnioski? Dom zacząłem i dokończę normalnym cementowym, kładę płytę ustawiam i zapominam. Nie wracam i nie dobijam co jakiś czas.


Dobra opinia. U mnie na budowie ocieplanie fundamentów instastik'iem była luzacka bo fundament w dziurze - można było zapierać płyty deseczkami o wykop. Do ścian może być znacznie gorzej.



> W piance? użyję może 60sekund


To prawda, czy to chłyt marketingowy?

PS. Instastika kupowałem na allegro po 22 albo po 24zł, tytan zawsze i wszędzie był droższy więc miałeś super promo 23.

Pozdrawia
Karol

----------


## admiralbar

Brawo radbar za rzetelna ocene.
Moim zdanie kleje w piance nadaja sie zeby cos na szybko podkleic, zaprzec plyte i zostawic.
Wieje - zle, zimno - tez zle, plyty nierowno ostaja. Pianka ma prace przyspieszac a nie spowalniac. 
Ja okleilem ok 78m fundamentu - przy temp ok 10`C wydajnosc wyszlo mi 9 puszek. Elewacji na pewno nie bede kleil na pianke.

----------


## karster

> Ja okleilem ok 78m fundamentu - przy temp ok 10`C wydajnosc wyszlo mi 9 puszek. Elewacji na pewno nie bede kleil na pianke.


Dla pewnego przykładu, w instrukcji murowania na piankę dryfixa jest napisane, że można murować od -5'C ale przy niskich temperaturach (a również +10'C do wysokich nie należy) należy podgrzać piankę. Ja podgrzewałem ją wkładając butle pod maskę samochodu z rozgrzanym silnikiem. Gdzie się dało, przy chłodnicy albo tak po prostu pod maską i fajne ciepłe były potem puszki no i na więcej starczało chociaż i tak mniej niż producent deklarował ale to pewnie przez to, że nie żałowałem piany i na każdą spoinę dawałem by szczelnie ocieplić ten fundament. Jako że dawałem xps to tłumaczyłem sobie, że sam styrodur + szczelna pianka da pierwszą warstwę ochronną przed wilgocią (potem jest oczywiście czarne mazidło).

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Pod

Też już nie bede kleił pianką styro. Zrobiłem pare m2 i dokładnie tak jak napisałeś, ciagle koniecznosc poprawek, jak za bardzo odejdzie to drugi raz nie poprawisz - płyta do wyrzucenia. Jak zapomnisz sprawdzic po 15 minutach to pion sie traci i potem kupe szlifowania a i płyta już nie bedzie tak dobrze trzymała. Mało kto pisze o tym że te kleje w piance są piekielnie mocne ale pod jednym warunkiem, spoina musi być mała, do 5-7mm, jak jest grubiej to klej staje sie słabiutki .Do ceramiki gdzie nie da sie wymurować idealnie ściany bo pustaki nie są tak równe pianka sie nie nadaje.

----------


## admiralbar

> ....ale przy niskich temperaturach (a również +10'C do wysokich nie należy) należy podgrzać piankę....


wlasnie grzalismy - jedne przy ognisku, inne w samochodzie na podszybiu.
Zostalo chyba tylko wkladanie do wiader z godaca woda.
Ale jak pisalem po to jest pianka zeby ulatwiac a nie dokladac procedury.

----------


## radbar

> tytan 60 sekund 
> To prawda, czy to chłyt marketingowy?


Nie wiem, przetestuję to zobaczę. Ojczulek dziś wspominał że w pracy mają klej z worka, rozrabiany z wodą. 60 sekund i potem jak kamień, Zastanawiam się jakby kleił styro pod balkonem czy sufice w garażu? Ma zobaczyć jak to się nazywa, to sprawdzę.
Co do grzania puszek, może coś to daje, grzałem do około 30*C, nie zauważyłem znacznego zwiększenia wydajności, fakt też że ubiegły tydzień był sporo cieplejszy. Co do podpierania płyt, nie polecam. Chyba że całej płyty, albo jakichś grubych. Ja garaż zwykły wolnostojący kleiłem 5cm styro. Wiało z północy jak cholera to od wschodu popodpierałem kołeczkami i deseczkami by płyt nie zrywało. Tak gdzie podparte to eleganco pion i płasko, tam gfzie nie było podparcia klej powypychał płyty. co dotarłem to dotarłem, potem kleiem zaciągnięte 1 raz, potem zaciągnę drugi raz i tynk. Wyszło jak wyszło pomimo przykładania się. Nie jestem zadowolony. W domu jedną sciane machnąłem na zwykł klej i jestem zadowolony, pion, poziomy i po skosie. wszystko elegancko w 3 metrowek poziomicy w środku oczka. Do piany nie wrócę, chyba że przy klejeniu w lukarnach (styro do deskowania) i tylko tu.
Do innych raczej nie polecam.

----------


## sheen

Mam pytanie. Po jakim czasie od nałożenia piany na płytę przyklejaliście ją do ściany?

----------


## bitles

> Mam pytanie. Po jakim czasie od nałożenia piany na płytę przyklejaliście ją do ściany?


Było dwie strony wcześniej  :smile: 




> Możesz zwilżać, na bank nie zaszkodzi. Ważne, żeby mur nie był zapylony. Spryskiwacz typu Kwazar, psik na ścianę, psik na płytę, nałożyć sznur piany, *odłożyć płytę na minutę*, w tym czasie psikasz następną, a po tym doklejasz do ściany tę pierwszą - piana nabierze objętości i lepkości. Po 3 płytach sprawdzasz tę pierwszą, korygujesz i dalej. Piękna robota. Ja dodatkowo nakładałem cienko pianę na krawędzie już przyklejonych płyt w miejscu doklejania aktualnej.

----------


## bitles

Mam w planie budować z kształtek styropianowych, a po wpisie M.A.G.-a w dzienniku R&K nawet chciałem wybrać zamiast 45 te 35 i dokleić styro na piankę, ale po ostatnich wpisach tutaj pewnie zmienię zdanie.

Dzięki za wasze opinie.

Sadysta, dzięki za rozpoczęcie tematu  :wink:

----------


## sheen

Ja po nałożeniu piany z zegarkiem w ręku, przy takiej pogodzie odczekiwałem od 4-5 minut i nie było mowy o jakimkolwiek odpychaniu płyt czy ich poprawianiu. Po 3 czy 4 przyklejonych płytach ta pierwsza była już nie do ruszenia nawet jak na siłę próbowałem ją oderwać od ściany. Przykleiłem 250m2 Tytanem.

----------


## karster

Długo czekałeś. Zdaje się, że około minuty jest takie popularne lub do pojawienia się naskórka. 
No ale skoro było tak dobrze to super, może ktoś z Twojego doświadczenia skożysta bo faktycznie czytając niektóre komentarze pianki na elewacje bym już nie kupuj. Ja ocieplałem fundamenty xps 15cm wiec płyty bardzo twarde/sztywne i jeden punkt podparcia deseczką był spoko. Do tego czekałem ok minuty a może więcej bo czasami po 3 lub 4 płyty pianowałem. Ogólnie w kilku miejscach płyty odeszły wiec faktycznie na elewacji bylby problem.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Termo Organika

Chętnie weźmiemy udział w kolejnym teście. Może warto o tym pomyśleć, od ostatniego testu minęło już  trochę czasu,.... mamy nowe produkty na rynku: https://termoorganika.pl/kleje-do-systemow-ocieplen), chcemy się sprawdzić :smile: )

----------


## nass

> Chętnie weźmiemy udział w kolejnym teście. Może warto o tym pomyśleć, od ostatniego testu minęło już  trochę czasu,.... mamy nowe produkty na rynku: https://termoorganika.pl/kleje-do-systemow-ocieplen), chcemy się sprawdzić)


Wg informacji na Waszej stronie płyty klejone na klej poliuretanowy należy kołkować natomiast na cementowy można ale nie trzeba (na stronie w sposobie użycia jest zwrot "ewentualne kołkowanie (...) należy rozpocząć..."). Czy to oznacza, że wytrzymałość kleju w pianie jest mniejsza czy nie jesteście pewni jego zachowania po kilku, kilkunastu latach? Testy porównawcze jakie znalazłem w sieci wskazują, że poliuretan trzyma zdecydowanie mocniej.
Jakie są warunki konieczne, których spełnienie pozwala na utrzymanie gwarancji na system z klejem cementowym mimo braku kołkowania?

----------


## Julius

> Jakie są warunki konieczne, których spełnienie pozwala na utrzymanie gwarancji na system z klejem cementowym mimo braku kołkowania?


Wg mnie o tym czy należy czy nie należy kołkować decyduje projekt docieplenia. Ja swojego budynku nie kołkowałem. Wg poprawki na łączniki (0,04 W/m2K dla czterech łączników z trzpieniami stalowymi) jaką przyjmują projektanci ociepleń przy określaniu wsp U wyszło mi że bez kołkowania mogę dać parę cm cieńszy styropian (zamiast 20cm dać 16cm). Taniej, mniej roboty dla wykonawcy i nie niszczę otworami swojego domu (porotherm). Poza tym "efekt biedronki" też mnie zniechęcił (sąsiad ma 2 cm zatyczki - trochę pomaga, ale i tak widać kołki pod kamerą termowizyjną, lepiej chyba dać 10cm zatyczki). 
Ja kleiłem jednocześnie klejem cementowym i poliuretanowym (jeden z producentów dociepleń ma takie coś w sowim systemie).

----------


## karster

Podbij temat, może ktoś-coś-gdzieś?  :smile:  Zastanawiam się czy bezpieczne będzie ocieplenie domu przy temperaturach ok 0+ na piankę o takiej porze jak teraz (ew w styczniu, jeżeli mrozy nie przyjdą). Chcę dać tynki gipsowe i wykonawca od nich powiedział, że spokojnie mogę najpierw ocieplić sciany i wtedy kłaść tynki przy nawet lekkiej ziemie. Jakieś sugestie/uwagi? Oczywiście wiem, że jeżeli pianka jest do stosowania od -5C to i tak mur powinien być odszroniony, nejlepiej nieprzemarzniety.

PS.kilka lat temu powstał ten temat, czy osoby, które kleiły pianką mają jakieś negatywne spostrzeżenia?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## przemo1

Ja kleiłem klejem w piance, bez kołkowania - jak na razie negatywnych uwag brak.

----------


## Gregory400

Witam, nowy rok 2018 zaraz sezon na ocieplanie może by tak odgrzać starego kotleta odnośnie jaką piane wybrać :wink:  Jako, że w trakcie budowy jestem także kilka pian, klejów przewineło mi się przez budowę postanowiłem sprawdzić jak to jest z tym klejeniem. Akurat miałem pod ręką zwykłą piane montażowa Ceresit Quatro coś tam.. do tego klej termo organiki To-kps i jeszcze jeden ceresit klej Ct-84. Jak robiłem test jeszcze nie miałem zakupionego styropianu wasadowego więc użyłem twardego eps 100 z podłogówki który mi został. Myślę, że użycie twardszego niż to będzie miało miejsce faktycznie było ciekawym doświadczenie i nawet bardziej miarodajnym. Ok zaraz znajdą się kolesie co i wcześniej sapali, że test co kolega na 1 stronie wykonał jest o kant d. obić. Kuzwa tu nie chodzi o testy laboratoryjne człowiek po prostu chce sprawdzić na własnej ścianie jak taki klej trzyma i tyle a nie kuzwa nie wiadomo co.
Do sedna.
3 kostki15x15x15cm przyklejone po całości do betonu komórkowego. (mam zdjęcia dla bardziej zainteresowanych) po 3 dniach przychodzę i zaczynam się wieszać :wink: . Waga u mnie około 90kg. Wieszam się na pierwszej kostce i nic nawet nie drgneła, druga to samo, trzecia to samo.
Ok jakoś to trzeba oderwać ze ściany (3 kostki 15cm-trowe chaty nie ocieplą :wink:  ) wchodzę na drabinę i konkretne uderzenie nogą kostki z góry odrywa najpierw 1 potem 2 i na koniec 3 kostkę.
Zaczynam się przyglądać tym oderwaniom ile zostało na ścianie i jak pękła kostka. Okazało się że najlepiej bo najwięcej styropianu zostało przy ceresicie kleju bo przy termo organice i ceresicie zwykłej pianie były placki oderwania się kleju od betonu komórkowego (też mam fotki dla zainteresowanych). Ściany były nie zagruntowane.
Wnioski.
Nic nie puściło przy powieszeniu 90kg dopiero kopnięcie z całej siły wyrwało klocki ze ściany. Kolejny wniosek pewnie przy standardowym styropianie elewacyjnym który już czeka na ułożenie pewnie przy każdej próbie pękła by kostka w połowie a nie puścił klej czy zwykła piana.
Takie są moje wrażenie, że te wszystkie kleje to poza ceną to jeszcze kolorem się różnią bo przy takich prostych prymitywnych testach wszystko trzyma jak diabeł...
Chciałbym poznać dokładny skład wszystkich dostępnych klejów poliuretanowych jakie mamy na rynku mam wrażenie, że wszystkie są takie same tylko barwnik inny i ilość poniesionych kosztów na marketing powoduje, że tytan eso np kosztuje 30zł a z firmy krzak 12zł.
Jeśli robi się samemu i z wiadomych przyczyn to 30 czy 40 razy 12zł lub 30zł robi różnice.
PS. ocieplałem w styczniu garaż od środka dwie ścianki które są w bryle domu. Wydajność MASAKRYCZNIE mała byłem załamany piankę 3małem na budowie w temp 7stopni i od razu taką używałem. Wydajność 3m2 wyżej wymienionych klejów plus jeszcze jakiś dodatkowy klej. Także zdecydowanie trzeba te piany trzymać w domu a przed użyciem może jeszcze jakoś ekstra podgrzać może tak jak ktoś wcześniej pisał we wiadrze z ciepłą wodą.
I tyle na nowy sezon 2018.

----------


## B_i_U

Po pierwsze dzięki za test. 
A teraz moje spostrzeżenia po ociepleniu około 500m2 powierzchni:
- przy dużym wietrze nawet nie zaczynajcie pracy; szkoda się denerwować; klej będzie zdmuchiwany, wybrudzi wam ubranie, twarz, okna itp. Pomijam fakt, że zabawa styropianem na wietrze i tak do przyjemnych nie należy. Dodam, że ustawienie końcówki pistoletu ok. 1cm nad płytą sprawia, że klej lepiej przykleja się do płyty i wiatr mniej go odrywa.
- wydajność przy wysokiej i niskiej temperaturze różni się nawet o 50% (pomijam już temperatury poniżej +5 stopni.
- nie wkładajcie pianek do wrzątku ponieważ zrobią się tam "gluty" i zatka wam pistolet.
- czekanie z przyłożeniem płyty do ściany po nałożeniu kleju 4-5 minut to chyba jakieś nieporozumienie (używałem INSTA STIK i TYTAN). Tworzy się naskurek, klej przypomina gumę i nie będzie to dobrze trzymało. Czas w dużej mierze zależy od wilgotności powietrza i podłoża, ale w normalnych warunkach optymalnym czasem jest 1-2min. Najlepiej nakładać na trzy płyty i przyklejać pierwszą itd.
- przy INSTA STIK'u jest możliwe osiągnięcie deklarowanych 15m2, ale ja jak nakładam dodatkowy warkocz kleju i dodatkowo daję na krawędzie to średnio osiągam 18 płyt czyli 9m2.
- przyklejone płyty trzeba podpierać, przybijać od razu gwoździami (przy betonie komórkowym) itp. lub po kilku minutach (max 5 min.) "poklepać" je ponownie. W innym wypadku płyty przy górnej krawędzi odchodzą około 0,5-1cm.
- z pistoletem nie cudujemy tylko zawsze ma mieć przykręconą puszkę (puszki zmieniamy szybko, żeby nie zdążyło zaschnąć), a po skończonej pracy zakręcamy śrubę na końcu (tą od regulacji wyrzutu piany. Do czyszczenia końcówki najlepiej używać nożyka (np. taki do tapet) i szczotki drucianej.
- gdy robi się przy oknach warto mieć ze sobą butelkę acetonu i szmatkę. Trzeba od razu wyczyścić i nie ma czasu na szukanie.
- opinie o niebywałej sile klejącej takich klejów są mocno przesadzone. Kluczowe są tutaj czas przyłożenia płyty i równość podłoża i samego styropianu.

Podsumowanie:
Przy wielu wadach dla samoroba taki klej to rewelacja. Ja używam go do murowania, uszczelniania, płyt K-G, styropianu itp. Niezastąpiony do przyklejania styropianu w dwóch warstwach. Sprawdza się też dobrze przy bardzo grubych styropianach gdzie późniejsze wypełnienie głębokiej szczeliny jest bardzo trudne, a tak można od razu nałożyć na krawędź.
Gdyby miała mi robić ekipa chyba bym wolał na klej cementowy.
INSTA-STIK znacznie podrożał więc teraz chyba wezmę coś tańszego.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## B_i_U

Edit:
Ostatnio używam dwóch klejów: STYRPUR i QMAR (kupiłem po 17-18PLN w ilości po 24szt.). I tutaj małe sprostowanie: kleje są dużo wolniejsze od INSTA STIK'a. Tutaj rzeczywiście można poczekać około 3-4min. z przyłożeniem płyty. Zwłaszcza STYRPUR dłużej wiąże. Czy to wada, czy zaleta zależy od sytuacji. Zazwyczaj raczej wada ale ze względu na cenę następnym razem wezmę QMAR'a. INSTA STIK jest obecnie za drogi. Rzeczywista wydajność wszystkich jest podobna i zależy głównie od temperatury. Co do odpychania płyt to wydaje mi się, że tutaj najgorzej wypada INSTA STIK.

----------


## L.mArK

Trochę czasu minęło, co teraz warto kupić?

----------

